# struggling



## claira (Jun 12, 2010)

i lost my special border collie lillie in march. im getting through the day a bit better than before but nightime is still difficult without her here. i just cant help thinking if i hadnt of given her the medication, i know the vet prescribed painkillers for her arthritis but in my heart of hearts i know it contributed to her decline. i wanted her to be pain free but i feel in a way i killed her. if she hadnt had various painkillers maybe she would still be here with me. i feel so guilty, why didnt i just let her live out her time without the prescribed drugs, the last drug she was on before she got really ill was previcox, it seemed to help her legs but then one morning she woke and was so sick and never got out of her bed again, i prayed she would recover but i had to have her put to sleep. any advice would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

This might help?

Society for Companion Animal Studies


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Claira I am so sorry for the loss of your lovely Dog.
I think many of us on here feel guilty about our pets and wished we had done something different. It is all ifs and buts.
You did what you thought was right. You wanted her to be pain free.
That shows to me that you wanted the best for her. you took your vets advice.
Sometimes medication works just for a while. She might have been a lot worse if she had not had treatment. 
It is heartbreaking when they leave us and sometimes we just don't get closure.
I think we all feel guilty. I still do about the loss of my cats. I think it is because we Love them so much.
Have you thought about your future and having another little one to share your home with? Or maybe foster a Dog or a Cat.
You have a caring nature and I am sure Lillie would not want you to be on your own.
I have recently added to the family. It has helped us with our lives. We can never replace or forget our lost ones. They do leave a paw print on our Hearts for ever.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

claira said:


> i lost my special border collie lillie in march. im getting through the day a bit better than before but nightime is still difficult without her here. i just cant help thinking if i hadnt of given her the medication, i know the vet prescribed painkillers for her arthritis but in my heart of hearts i know it contributed to her decline. i wanted her to be pain free but i feel in a way i killed her. if she hadnt had various painkillers maybe she would still be here with me. i feel so guilty, why didnt i just let her live out her time without the prescribed drugs, the last drug she was on before she got really ill was previcox, it seemed to help her legs but then one morning she woke and was so sick and never got out of her bed again, i prayed she would recover but i had to have her put to sleep. any advice would be appreciated, thanks


I am so sorry to hear that you have lost Lillie, always a very hard time and you miss them so much.

I think personally, and Ive had to face it three times myself that what ever the circumstances, we always beat ourselves up and worry that we have done the wrong thing, did we miss something, could we have prevented it plus 101 other things. I think this is all part of the grieving process.

When it gets to a point when they are older and start to get pain and problems,
sometimes we dont have a choice although some medications may have risks its true, you have to weigh up using the medication and giving them a pain free good quality of life against the risks, we equally cant have them is pain and discomfort.

I an sure that Lillie had a wonderful life with you and knew she was much loved.

The Bue Cross and society for companion animals runs a pet bereavement support service. Should you feel that you would like to contact them the support line is 0800 096 6606, email: [email protected]
You can also create a memorial for Lillie if you would like too at Blue Cross - Home


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your dog.

Believe me everyone goes through the same feelings, was it the right thing to do etc, there are places you can contact for support, try googling them they maybe able to help you.

Feel free to PM me if you want to talk.

Take care x


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Maybe it would help if you could talk to your vet about it? I know when I had my cat put to sleep at the end of April, I had regrets and worries, and I was able to sit down with our vet and talk it all through. Not sure how I managed it to be honest, there were tears, lots of them but vets are very understanding. When I left that vets room after talking to her, I felt like the weight of the world had been lifted off my shoulders, and I felt I could grieve without guilt. Some vets have bereavement councellors which may be able to help too. Hope you can find some peace soon x


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

Claira I am so sorry for the loss of your lovely Dog

Like you i to feel so guilty shane was sedated he never fully came out of the sedation,and was also given prescibed medication which imo made his death worse

I posted this song below on the loss of our darling border collie only a few day's ago for his aniverssary , sadly no one replied to my post

I hope this gives you some comfort

Goodnight My Angel.Celtic Women - YouTube

Thinking of you and may sweet lillie R.I.P


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

so sorry for your loss...noone can replace our dear friends...



maybe you can do something in her memory? whcih will help other animals?


few months after Cheeky died and I could not find peace 
I decided to offer my dogless home to animal in need...and we took Scrip..who was about to be put down in local dog pound - had broken leg, some other injuries and skin disease....

we will always remeber Cheeky and all other dogs we had.....


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

claira and kian so sorry for your loss. it will get a bit better with time.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I am so sorry about Lillie, they leave such an empty space in our lives when they go  If, and it is a big if, the medication hastened the end of her life at least she was pain free. Without it her days could have been miserable for her. I had mine pts in Feb, yes I feel guilty that I made the decision but she would have suffered otherwise which would have been so much worse.


Run free at the bridge Lillie xxx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, i know just how you feel. We had our golden girl Amber PTS in 2009 I still miss her her so very much but I know we did the right thing.

We now have Dillon we had him 4 months later, he sill never take the place of Amber but he has helped to heal some of the pain.

We have her ashes buried in her favourite place in the garden which I can see every time I look out the window, which as strange as it sounds gives me comfort to know she is close, and now it's seems as if it's become Dillon favourite place as well.


----------

